# Today i PlastiDipped my Audi...



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

*[updated] Today i PlastiDipped my Audi...*

So... been waning to try this stuff out for ages, finally bit the bullet.
Bought 10 tins in total, 8 black and 2 red.

For those who dont understand it... its removable rubber paint that is a matte finish.
You just spray a few coats on and let it dry, then wipe away any overspray.
Just peel off when you want a change 

How she started off... she was white with black vinyl wrapped contrast lines and spoiler

















Removed the vinyl from spoiler and contract lines then painted mirror covers red. (looks weird seeing it all white again!)









Painted boot section black and then just removed the spray from the badges, peeled off easy 









Finishing off the mirrors and removing the masking tape









Masked off some of the larger areas to save cleaning time and started on the contrast lines and roof. Remember, this is all removable so overspray isnt a problem!



























about 3/4 coats on the boot and it was done  Very pleased with how this looks!!









All finished and looking quality 




























Im a little worried about the durability of it, but seems to be ok for everyone else so fingers crossed, the excess bits seemed to peel off easily but maybe it gets harder when it cured more...

What you guys think?
The red was just to be 'different', its probably not everyones cup of tea!

UPDATE
It came off, less than 24 hours on the car!









Did everything by the book, warm dry room to paint, lots of coats, full IPA wipe down etc...


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I love it. Top work, really stands out now


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

I am intrigued. Never heard of this paint. Depending on durability etc it may be a winner for some people. 

Car looks spot on by the way lovely and clean.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

BOOT

Before









After


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good job and awesome results


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

been looking at this stuff for a while for my audi, how did you find the application over the larger areas like roof with just cans ? has it come out nice and even finish ? How many coats did u apply ? 
It does look really smart looks a professional job and the red mirrors really suit it !


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks very good. Red mirrors look good but especially like the tailgate section. Will be great to see how durable it will be over time :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Interesting. Will be interesting to see how this holds up..

Will you be running any updates..


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

jspeed2 said:


> been looking at this stuff for a while for my audi, how did you find the application over the larger areas like roof with just cans ? has it come out nice and even finish ? How many coats did u apply ?
> It does look really smart looks a professional job and the red mirrors really suit it !


Large panels are easy tbh.. its the smaller areas that can be a pain, this stuff seems to stick to the masking tape, and when you remove the masking tape it likes to try and take the paint with it... as its rubber.

But larger panels that finish (like an entire door or roof) and has an edge to finish too are easy to do.
Finish is pretty even, just lots of thin coats are best.
The paints can dry on the nozzle a little, so if it splatters you need to clean it.
Would have been a better result with a spray gun, and i think i would have made it a little thicker with a gun.
It looks like its going on rough at first, but it dries smooth 

Not sure if it would last very long on wheels, i was tempted to do mine but dont want the hassle of re-doing it often or when i need to change tyres etc...


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job fella

how did you find putting it on,how many coats,how much paint used and how long did you leave between coats


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I can give some updates on its durability.
I used just under 6 cans of black and 1 can of red to do the car today, i have just over 2 cans of black and 1 red left


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

The boot lid looks amazing, almost OE. The red mirrors also provide a nice contrast.

Love it!!!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

paulmc08 said:


> Great job fella
> 
> how did you find putting it on,how many coats,how much paint used and how long did you leave between coats


I did about 5 coats or so on everything, i was told 4 would be enough but its my first go and wanted it covering well.

Im not a painter, ive never painted anything before, so its pretty easy to do if i can do it.
Its very easy to **** it up around the edges when it sticks to masking tape, so keep a blade/craft knife handy.
I would strongly warn people about trying to use this on half a panel or where their isnt a panel edge, its very hard to remove the tape without it taking the dip with it!

i cheated and used a heat gun inbetween layers, the heat cured it within seconds!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks really good. Plastidip is great stuff


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

G3 Matt said:


> The boot lid looks amazing, almost OE. The red mirrors also provide a nice contrast.
> 
> Love it!!!


Stole my idea from Audi... they do a black boot on the (unavailable) quattro model










Why is probably why it looks so OEM lol


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Interesting, and fair play to have the balls... keep us updated!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice one mate; looks good! Keep us updated. :thumb:

Quite fancy a crack at this myself.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been using Plastidip for a while now and love the stuff. Theres basically no prep, you dont have to key the surface of anything, just an IPA wipedown and you can start.

Dipyourcar Youtube page shows them using a pressure washer on their Plastidipped cars daily and also putting through a mechanical car wash and the pastidip is perfect.

For half panels, stencils, strips, etc you just pull the tape off right after you sprayed while its still wet otherwise, as you say, it lifts when you pull the tape off.

Check out the Dipyourcar Youtube page and there is a video that shows you how to do strips. Their bringing out new colours every few weeks now it seems. When I get my 4x4 I will be doing it this colour.


















Adamck, I havent done wheels personally but I have a few mates who have done wheels, 1 of them tracks his car and the other 1 uses it for drifting events. The plastidip has been on 4-5 months now and still looks the same and they are subjected to extremem heat.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds good...

I dont understand the masking though, if you need to do 5 coats, how do you remove the tape and then coat again??

Do you re-mask it? or what???


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

That looks good and really like that. Nice job.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

adamck said:


> Sounds good...
> 
> I dont understand the masking though, if you need to do 5 coats, how do you remove the tape and then coat again??
> 
> Do you re-mask it? or what???


I havent done strips myself, I just seen the video. Fonzie from Dipyourcar explains everything but from what I gather you put the paint on slightly thicker but I think for 4-5 coats you will have to remask


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks great :thumb:

where you buy it from ?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice! love the color combination!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## JoãoOliveira (Aug 26, 2012)

Good job! :thumb:


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Well... You wanted an update on Durability...
It's not good!
Less than 24 hours, I used about 6 tins on the roof an it's come off already!









Have barely been out in the car and it just come off... Won't be using again, I'll stick to vinyl wrap!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

has it peeled back in one sheet? 
could it be that someone did this on purpose?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't understand why you wouldn't just get it vinyl wrapped.
You can buy enough vinyl wrap to do that for probably about the same as what you paid for the plastidip, and it would last a lot, lot longer! 

But nice effort.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

adamck said:


> Well... You wanted an update on Durability...
> It's not good!
> Less than 24 hours, I used about 6 tins on the roof an it's come off already!
> 
> ...


I'm 

How has it come off like this? Looks like it has been peeled back.


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

that looks like its not bonded did you wipe it with ipa first ?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Personally I'd get rid of the red wing mirror covers, it's just random.

Just my 2p worth.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> I don't understand why you wouldn't just get it vinyl wrapped.
> You can buy enough vinyl wrap to do that for probably about the same as what you paid for the plastidip, and it would last a lot, lot longer!
> 
> But nice effort.


Someones gotta give it a try!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok so to reply to the comments above...

I bought the stuff to try it out, i have completed a vinyl wrapping course and ive been using and cutting vinyl for years now.
Naturally vinyl would be my first choice (well... it was as i had already done my spoiler, contrast lines, grill and other bits).
I wanted to see how this lasted and worked, if it was a better or similar alternative to vinyl, then i would go for it as its very easy to use!

The car has only been from my house to my work, where it was in a private secure car park under the watchful eye of my mrs, so not done on purpose.
Came off in one sheet, i had sprayed lots of coats and it was 100% IPA's all over before i started.
No wax at all.
When i removed the rest of it, it was very damp underneath, so just not bonded well or water had got under it whilst driving, it has been a wet day.

The conditions when painting where perfect, heated and sealed room etc...

Its an impressive product, just not very durable, or at least not from a rattle can.
I just cant see how people have had this on wheels for months? 

But i guess... you dont know til you try, which i why i tried.

I have about 50 metres of wrapping vinyl upstairs, so i can re-do it with that, just abit gutted it didnt live upto expectation and wasted about £70+ for 1 day.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Could this be a Thermal expansion thing?

If you sprayed it on warm, then left it outside in cold temps the next day, it could have shrunk before it had cured properly and weakened the adhesion. Especially on a polished and sealed surface.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Possibly, but nothing else has stretched.
We didnt have it warm in the workshop, just room temp.
I dunno, its alot of money to start again and it just peel away again!

Ill probably just vinyl it.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Has the back done it or just the roof?

Might just be the size of that area and the temperature.

I understand why you're gutted though. 

It looked great btw. :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Did you give it the 12 hours to dry in the work shop or was it pulled out into damp conditions after 2 or 3 hours


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Strange, when I peeled plastidip off, it took quite abit of effort to pull off and was stuck really well. I used pressure washer etc on mine and it was fine.


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

It's really a gimmick of a solution. When you see the work up close (dipyourcar) you can see just how poor the finish is and the tacky overall look. 

Can't wait for this fad to go away.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I was in contact with Fonzie at Dip Your Car for a while purely because of the application to Audi RS matt exhaust trims....I have since used this on wheels and in truth even through the correct spray method and nozzle the product i feel isnt going to work in these climates....unless your indoors and completely controlled throughout....the finish i got on wheels was ok and probably acceptable considering but close up its not good....and if you want gloss you have to then apply a glossifier....

I have been asked on many occasions to do full dipping for people up and down the country but I feel its not going to provide the level of acceptance for myself let alone the customer therefore not good enough and i wont associate myself with not good enough...small areas yes....full cars IMO....just get them wrapped.....imagine doing a full car in gloss....thats 2 sets of plastidip you have to buy....

If someone wants badges, exhaust tips ect doing whilst i have the car for a detail, paint correction then i will carry this out but not just as a one off....


----------



## phoenixtoledo (May 10, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Never a fan of black boot lids on white cars, but this I like


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Pitty it peeled off too soon, you did a great job and the car was looking really good.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

For such a huge fail there must be some sort of outside factor. Would be great to see this done in the summer when it's not as damp but guess after this product fail I thinking your probably not keen on buying more.

Good effort and thanks for sharing. A real shame it didn't last though :thumb:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys.
Yeah I think I will just vinyl wrap it next time as I have the vinyl in stock already and I know it's better at lasting.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hows the bit on the boot holding up?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

unlucky dude. I'd agree with the thermal idea.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I plasdipped my front bumper and so far (4months+) no problems at all ...


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

The boot is still on but i can see bubbles where water and air has got under it...
Also a tiny pin hole has got bigger over time like its shrinking?
Also the wing mirrors which looked ok, have now shrunk a little and you can now see a white edge.
Will be removing it all soon.
Might wrap it all the same style with vinyl


----------



## Mikey444 (Aug 6, 2012)

Was going to plastidip my alloy wheels but not sure after your expierience.

I see the plasti dip guy on youtube from the USA used a powerwasher over his work and nothing happened.

I'm not sure if the U.K seller uses the same products as the U.S.A one.

Where did you get your plastidip products from?


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

I plasti-dipped my winter wheels a few months back. To be fair they have lasted well and look the same as the day I sprayed them. I have only washed them with the pressure washer though, if i touched them with a brush i'd say it would be a different story


IMG_1248 by veedubsimon, on Flickr


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

adamck said:


> Its very easy to **** it up around the edges when it sticks to masking tape, so keep a blade/craft knife handy.
> 
> i cheated and used a heat gun inbetween layers, the heat cured it within seconds!


Adamck, not knocking this thread at all; it's very useful/insightful to others. (I've still bought some plastidip to have a play with off the back of it!) :thumb:

Do you have any thoughts on the above two factors, and if they might have contributed to your dissappointing result?

I've noticed that the Dipyourcar guys recommend leaving a dead space between masking and edges - as it "self edges".

Also, as with wax and loads of other stuff - heating and cooling times can dramatically affect the end result of a curing process.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Very slow update... but yes maybe it did contribute to my results...
i still have a few tins of plasti dip left... i may try it on something else.
The finish wasnt very smooth either. i expected matte but this went on like Hammerite.
I will probably stick to vinyl in the future.
More fiddly but lasts longer and looks much more OEM.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

adamck said:


> Very slow update... but yes maybe it did contribute to my results...
> i still have a few tins of plasti dip left... i may try it on something else.
> The finish wasnt very smooth either. i expected matte but this went on like Hammerite.
> I will probably stick to vinyl in the future.
> More fiddly but lasts longer and looks much more OEM.


from what i read the heavier spraying of the latter coats reduces the textured orange peel look a bit. Never seen it perfect close up tho.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive just got a can off ebay, want to change the colour of my snap on box


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Just looked at this stuff on eBay, not cheap, soon adds up when you think of how many cans you might need


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Seeing the pic of it coming off with in 24hours in the first post isn't a surprise.
8/10 cars i've seen that tried it, it's started to come off with in a few days...

Shame as it looked nice on the boot.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Was thinking of trying on the front and rear bumpers


----------

